

An architecture for complex Node.js applications - fuzzyalej
http://blog.redradix.com/an-architecture-for-complex-node-js-apps-with-dependency-injection/

======
jonaldomo
Martin Fowler's description of Inversion of Control for those interested
[http://martinfowler.com/bliki/InversionOfControl.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/InversionOfControl.html)

